# New Jersey (NJ) breeders



## Petlover948 (Oct 20, 2016)

I would like to know if anyone could suggest reputable Golden Retriever breeders in NJ. Preferably around the middle of NJ, but quality in breeder is, of course, more important. Also, preferably not solely of cream colored GRs. 

Does anyone have any good suggestions? 


I have tried to look for breeders that do the appropriate OFA and CERF tests, raise the puppies in their home, limit the numbet of litters, and care about where the dog goes. 

For reference, I've run across the below places. 


http://www.goldenwaygoldens.com

http://cynazargoldens.com/index.html

http://www.woodridgegoldens.com/home

http://riversedgegoldens.com/available-litters/

And also:

http://www.autumngoldenretrievers.com/photos-from-owners.html

http://www.goldenacrespups.com/Home.php

http://www.goldilocksgoldens.com/

http://harborviewgoldens.com/contact-us/

http://diamond-state-golden-retrievers.com/index.asp?ID=29

My apologies if there was a thread for this. My search did not turn up a NJ related thread.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would not consider Autumn Golden- I didn't go through and check his clearances but do know that Charles Jones has stated that the graphic on his site is presented out of context. First, it is NOT a study. Second, the information is only as good as the data= and probably 10-15% of dogs on k9data have a DOD listed, so it is an anecdotal observation graph, not a study. If you are interested in the original source, Performance Goldens under Golden Retriever studies. Also, a zero COI really only guarantees you will not have any prediction of type. Bingo (sire of the litter on the site) actually has a 10.+ % COI- which is higher than the breed average of 7 +/-. 

Looked at one dog on Golden Acres- Lacy- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals no hips no elbows clearanced. 

Goldilocks I could not figure out how to navigate. Maybe someone else is able to.
Harborview doesn't list who is expecting. 
Diamond State- very hard to navigate for me. But it looks like next litter is good on clearances save eyes which are out of date. The thing w imported dogs is it is hard to verify clearances behind them and going sideways to sibs since they are from other countries. 

I didn't do the top half, maybe later or someone else can look.


----------



## Petlover948 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

What I would do, is find out the bitch's info and write down from OFA if she has 
Hips
Elbows
Eyes (date)
Cardiac

Then do the same for the sire. This way you know you have the right information.

Goldenway Goldens
Looks like they have all the necessary certs. 
I know see are breeding w/ "Pennylane" they do events w/ their dogs, But I can not say about Goldenway.

Cynazar Home
Looks like they have all the nessiary certs.
I do not see any thing they do with the dogs, Obedience, rally, Conformation, or agility.

Wood Ridge Golden Retrievers - Home
Looks like some eye certs are from 2015.
Looks like they breed w/ Gold-Rush if Wrightstown, NJ (the Ann Johnson Gold Rush) (I Wouldn't touch any puppy breed w/ this line)

Available Litters | Rivers Edge Goldens
Looks like they have all the necessary certs.
Their bitch "SOOKIE" has titles after her name in Rally title and has a CCA.



I got my dog from Mountain Goldens. For me I wanted a breeder who did the clearances & was active with their dogs, and didn't just breed.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

There are several historical, not so flattering, posts on Cynazar. Please review these!


----------



## Petlover948 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

Harborview contact page says they are not breeding until Spring.

Goldenways has a really long wait list.

Kalm Sea is not breeding until Winter. Susan is such a wonderful person though.

I am currently still looking. Also expanding into NY.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If you can wait, I'd definitely wait until winter for the Kalm Sea breeding. My boy is from Susan, and he's absolutely wonderful. I could not have asked for a better dog. He's smart, very easy to train, beautiful, eager to please, and so much more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would say, find the best breeder for you, and then worry about timing. It can be so worth the wait. I waited a whole year for my first girl - I had found the breeder, and the breeding I wanted a puppy from, and then the mum didn't get pregnant in the spring when she was in heat. I had already been waiting for the breeding since the November or December before. So I had to wait for the female's next cycle. My pup finally came home that November. She was my heart and soul. She's the dog on the left in my signature. So worth the wait.


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Petlover948, Good Afternoon, I am Debbie Mullin of Rivers Edge Goldens, I have been involved with Goldens since 2008, We are very busy with our goldens, we do hunt tests, some conformation, and obedience. We breed for ourselves and the betterment of the breed. We are active member of the NJPRGRC, Pinelands Retriever Club, and Lake Audrey HRC of South Jersey, and members of the GRCA, Navesink Retriever Club and Yankee Waterfowlers. At this time we are not breeding any of our girls, we have some young upcoming goldens that we have been working with and puppies are a lot of time and devotion, something that we felt we needed to step back on. Our Goldens are not bred until they have all of their clearances and we always strive for a few titles of some sort, this is our passion and being involved with the breed.

These links are some of our young goldens that we are currently working with, they are not on our website and I personally am horrible with pictures and this is the main reason they are not on my website

Pedigree: SHR, Can CH Rivers Edge I'm In The Money BN, CGC
Pedigree: Rivers Edge Another One Off The Wall
Pedigree: Rivers Edge Rock Island Arsenal

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Respectfully

Debbie Mullin
Rivers Edge Goldens


----------

